# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Lương Bích Hữu trưởng thành hơn trong "Hôm nay con bận rồi"

## kiemsl34

*Lương Bích Hữu trưởng thành hơn trong "Hôm nay con bận rồi"*


Rũ bỏ hình ảnh ngây thơ, đáng yêu, *Lương Bích Hữu* thay đổi sang phong cách chững chạc với gu thời trang gợi cảm, thanh lịch.


 



Phong cách thời trang của Lương Bích Hữu có sự tiến bộ trong thời gian qua. Lựa chọn xây dựng hình ảnh gợi cảm và thanh lịch, gần gũi với khán giả, Lương Bích Hữu luôn xuất hiện với những bộ cánh dịu dàng, sang trọng hoặc trẻ trung cá tính phù hợp với lứa tuổi.


===>> Nghe trọn bộ album *hôm nay con bận rồi lương Bích Hữu
*


 


Trong bộ ảnh vừa thực hiện, giọng ca "Dằm trong tim" chọn phong cách trang điểm nhẹ, nhấn nhá tại vùng mắt tạo độ sâu và bờ môi tông màu nhạt quyến rũ. Cô nàng diện kiểu váy nữ tính màu vàng đất có thiết kế đường cắt cúp ôm sát cơ thể và kết hợp áo vest nâu khoác ngoài.


 


Mái tóc cũng là một ưu thế giúp nữ ca sĩ thu hút người đối diện, cô thường chọn kiểu dáng buông hờ trên vai, hoặc uốn xoăn nhẹ nhàng tạo nên vẻ đẹp sang trọng, quý phái cho nữ ca sĩ. Nhờ biết cách đầu tư trang phục, make-up, kiểu tóc, sự xuất hiện của Lương Bích Hữu để lại ấn tượng về phong cách và thần thái cho đến cách tạo dáng, nữ ca sĩ đều điều chỉnh để phô diễn tối đa sự hấp dẫn của những đường cong cơ thể. Hình ảnh của cô nhanh chóng chiếm trọn cảm tình của người xem.
 
Chia sẻ về dự án âm nhạc vừa ra mắt "*Hôm nay con bận rồi*" sau chuyến lưu diễn kéo dài vài tháng tại Canada và Mỹ. Nhân dịp Ngày của mẹ, Lương Bích Hữu đã đánh dấu sự trở lại của mình bằng một ca khúc mới mang đậm dấu ấn của tình mẫu tử với lần đầu hợp tác cùng nhạc sĩ Bùi Công Nam.
 
Ca khúc mới là tâm tư từ những người làm con chưa dành nhiều thời gian quan tâm đến mẹ của mình.

----------

